# Feederfutter Brassen



## Tobias1 (10. März 2009)

HI,|wavey:

Ich suche fäniges Feederfutter Rezept für Brassen. Die Futtermischungen aus den Angelläden sind zwar auch gut aber vielleicht  habt  ihr  noch ein  besseres  Rezept  zum selber  machen.
Ich  Angle  im großen See ,mit Futterkörben.

Alles ist gut solange du angeln gest.


----------



## WarnowSun (10. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Hi, 
mein Vorschlag wäre ja das wir ein ein Futterrezepte-Thread aufmachen. Es kommen ja immer wieder solche Threads auf, mich Interssieren auch Futterrezepte von Anderen egal wie die Zusammenstellung ist.

Egal ob  mit Haushaltsüblichsten MIttel oder Markenfutter ob mit Lockstoffen oder sonstigem. 

Auch wenn hier die gesamte Futterbibel von Browning drin steht Rezept ist Rezept. Und nicht jeder kennt selbst diese.

Umso mehr Infos umso besser. 
Die Art der Montage(art des Vorfachs z.B.), mit welcher Angel ihr angelt, Futter inkl. Zusatz. In welchen Gewässer ihr angelt oder damit gefangen habt(see,fluss oder. sonstiges). Welche Hakenköder (hakengröße, wie viele Maden oder Köder ihr aufzieht.)

Hier ein Rezept von mir:

_*Als Grundfutter:*_


Top Secret Spezialmischung Brassen
Browning M7 o. Sensas 3000 Brassen
_*Zuzatzstoffe:*_


Top Secret Oxigen
_*Lockstoffe:*_


Top Secret Karamel Pulver
Top Secret Erdbeer Pulver
_*Dips:*_


Top Secret Tutti Frutti
_*Sonstiges:*_


Madenwürze gegen den Amoniakgeruch
_*Gewässer:*_


Warnow bei Rostock
_*Angelgerätschaft:*_


Sänger Heavy Feeder 3,20m
_*Aufbau Montage:*_


Habe mir diese vorgefertigten Browning Vorfach Montagen fürs Feedern gekauft da sind immer 3- Vorfächer drin.
_*Haken:*_


Ich benutze Karpfenhaken, gr. 6-8, manchmal auch diese Madenclips. Auf den Haken ziehe ich bis zu 6 Maden auf sodass ich mir weniger Kleinfisch erhoffe.
_*Allgemeines:

*_Das Futter mische ich trocken am Vorabend an wenn ich am nächstem Tag z.B. Gemeinschaftsangeln habe, wenn ich am selbsen Tag noch losgehe öffne ich die Tüten erst vor Ort und Stelle. Ich benutze nur das Wasser in dem ich angel zum anrühren. Habe ich das Futter angemischt, werfe ich um die 5 Handgroße Bälle ins Wasser. Dann gehts los Futterkorb füllen, Maden rauffriemeln, eindippen & ab dafür. Letztes Jahr liefs so ganz ok.

Habe auch noch andere Rezepte, wie Manche von euch auch nicht nur  1 Rezept haben. nach und nach können wir so den Thread ja ausbauen.


|laola:#y


----------



## froggy31 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Brassen mögens süß 
Also warum immer so kompliziert, Futtermischung einfach süß machen (z.B.mit Vanilliepulver) und die Brassen lassen nicht lange auf sich warten.
Nehme immer günstige Futtermischungen (nix sensas ect. sondern Hausmischung meines Händlers ) und passe durch eigene Zusätze auf die zu beangelnde Fischart. 
Für Barbe z.B. wird durch geriebenen Gouda, Rotaugen durch  Hanf im futter gezielt
gelockt
Ist billig und effektiv

greetz


----------



## WarnowSun (10. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Das die es Süß mögen denke ich gehen zumindest viele aus aber Winter liest man ja das auch ne Portion Salz mit rein kommt.


----------



## Molke-Drink (11. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Wie oben schon gesagt wurde,Brassen stehen auf Süßes...Von Claus Müller gibts ne "Super Süße" ist recht heftiges Konzentrat aber ein bischen davon ins Futter bewirken einfach Wunder!


----------



## bimba (17. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Probier doch mal die Fertigfutter von *Successful-baits *aus,fairer Preis und gutes Futter,und vor allem schnelle Lieferung

Torsten


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Ich bin eigentlich froh wen ich die Brassen v futterplatz habe!!!!!!!
Aber  nen guter Köder ist auch Paniermehlteig mit gaaanz gaanz viel Vanillezucker oder normalen zucker ,der klebt zwar aber die brassen mögen ihn;9 leicht und super halt!
oder die maden einfach in  dieses zuckerkonzentrat ich weiß leider nicht wie das heißt aber soll 100mal süßer sein als zucker wen ich den namen habe melde ich mich noch mal hier 
mfg tim


----------



## nostradamus (18. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

hallo,

es lohnt sich heute selten das kmpl. futter selber zu machen, da es bereits gutes und günstiges futter zum kaufen gibt.

nosta


----------



## dalger (21. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Hallo

Ich verwende schon seit Jahren Vde Record Silber mit Ds Feeder von vde!
Und bin mit der Mischung sehr zufrieden!

Gruß Dalger


----------



## HotHotHechti (23. März 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Guck mal bei Ebay nach "HK Fertigfutter".
0,68€ pro Kilo, ein Kilo Paniermehl kostet bei uns 0,75€.
Ich habe mir das Feederfutter geholt und fange super darauf.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## torino (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Ist das eigentlich dieses Kürbiskernfutter für Karpfen oder welches ?


----------



## radix (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Also ich bin nun auch unter die Feederer gegangen. Ich benutze auch Fertigfutter + Vanille und wichtig ist die Maden vorher "waschen" unter lauwarmen Wasser putzen damit die nich so muffen. Hat bei mir immer ganz gut geklappt.

Das Futter sollte auch so "Erdtrocken" sein mit vielen Maden.
Und den Tipp mit dem Zucker teste ich auch mal.

Bin aber noch am testen 

Petri !


----------



## Sensitivfischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*



radix schrieb:


> ...
> Und den Tipp mit dem Zucker teste ich auch mal.
> 
> Bin aber noch am testen
> ...



Ich kann Süßstoff empfehlen => appetitanregend, kein Närwert/keine Sättigung, billig und hohe Süßkraft.
Entweder Süßstofftabletten zerstoßen oder besser gleich den flüssigen nehmen(meist Aspartam, Handelsname "Nutrasweet").
Ich meide dieses "Rattengift" in meiner Nahrung, genauso wie die Geschmacksverstärker der E600er- Reihe und rate auch jedem dazu, egal ob Aspartam, Xylit, Cyclamat oder Saccharin bzw. bei reinen Geschmacksverstärkern, reden wir dann von Mononatriumglutamat & Co.|gr: aber ins Fischfutter kommt mir das immer rein, wenn es süß sein soll.|supergri
Als Aroma ist Vanille oder Karamell aber auch Knoblauchgeschmack, sowie Koriander oder Ingwer auf Brassen zu empfehlen.#6


----------



## Bibbelmann (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*



> nen guter Köder ist auch Paniermehlteig mit gaaanz gaanz viel Vanillezucker oder normalen zucker ,der klebt zwar aber die brassen mögen ihn;9 leicht und super halt


auf Paniermehl bleiben sie nur nicht lang am Platz bzw. haben das bald über. Lebendköder, Partikel und anderes Zeug muss  unbedingt rein


----------



## radix (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Ich kann Süßstoff empfehlen => appetitanregend, kein Närwert/keine Sättigung, billig und hohe Süßkraft.
> Entweder Süßstofftabletten zerstoßen oder besser gleich den flüssigen nehmen(meist Aspartam, Handelsname "Nutrasweet").
> Ich meide dieses "Rattengift" in meiner Nahrung, genauso wie die Geschmacksverstärker der E600er- Reihe und rate auch jedem dazu, egal ob Aspartam, Xylit, Cyclamat oder Saccharin bzw. bei reinen Geschmacksverstärkern, reden wir dann von Mononatriumglutamat & Co.|gr: aber ins Fischfutter kommt mir das immer rein, wenn es süß sein soll.|supergri
> Als Aroma ist Vanille oder Karamell aber auch Knoblauchgeschmack, sowie Koriander oder Ingwer auf Brassen zu empfehlen.#6




Dein Gedankengang hört sich auf jeden fall gut an 
Süßstoff hm auch eine Idee, was ich noch überlegt hatte Vanillezucker, wenn die Viecher doch eh so auf Vanille stehen. 

Was halten ihr davon ?


----------



## torino (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Klar geht Vanillinzucker gut für Brassen ! Kann man eigentlich noch in das Futter Haferflocken reintun ?


----------



## Fisher86 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

ich kann die buttervanille empfehlen 
(diese kleinen ampullen zum backen)
je nach futtermege na paar tropfen rein und noch ma gut durchmischen


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*



radix schrieb:


> Dein Gedankengang hört sich auf jeden fall gut an
> Süßstoff hm auch eine Idee, was ich noch überlegt hatte Vanillezucker, wenn die Viecher doch eh so auf Vanille stehen.
> 
> Was halten ihr davon ?



Vanillinzucker, wie dieser Zucker, respektive der künstliche Aromastoff darin heißt, ist allemal ne günstige und doch funktionelle Alternative.
Flüssige Backaromen sind für das Anfutter auch gut zu gebrauchen.
Andererseits ist Aroma aus dem Angelgeschäft in einer Konzentration von 1:1000 auch nicht wirklich teuer, eher sogar günstiger.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*



torino schrieb:


> Klar geht Vanillinzucker gut für Brassen ! Kann man eigentlich noch in das Futter Haferflocken reintun ?


Haferflocken sind wie alle Getreideprodukte dieser Art, stärkehaltig, somit reich an Kohlenhydraten und werden gerne gefressen.
Entscheidender ist, wie sich die jeweilige Zutat (z.B. Haferflocken) auf die Konsistenz der fertigen Anfuttermischung auswirkt und ob die beispielsweise bindende, wie auch sättigende Eigenschaft der Haferflocken in diesem Zusammenhang gewünscht sind oder nicht.
Es gibt nun mal Zutaten, die die Bindung erhöhen, welche die sie herabsetzen, weil sie z.B. stark fettend(z.B.Hanfmehl) sind usw. => es kommt halt drauf an, ob man Grund- Feeder, Lockfutter haben möchte, ob am Still- oder Fließgewässer füttern will, wie sich die einzelnen Komponenten des angedachten Futters miteinander vertragen.
Hier hilft nur sich einzulesen, rumzufragen und auszuprobieren!|rolleyes


----------



## Tricast (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Haferflocken fein gemahlen sind ein prima Zusatz für Anfutter, speziell für Feederfutter. In einer alten Kaffeemühle einfach fein mahlen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Sir.M (8. September 2009)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Ein Futter Rezept das ich benutze und immer gut fange wäre 1Liter King River Feeder von Browning dazu 1/2 Liter Red Rouge von Browning und 100g Champion Choice Super Vanille Lockstoff. Versuch es mal ist sehr fängig ich fische das Futter im Rhein.

gruss Sir.M


----------



## Phil2572 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*



dalger schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich verwende schon seit Jahren Vde Record Silber mit Ds Feeder von vde!
> Und bin mit der Mischung sehr zufrieden!
> ...


 
Ich war an einem wochen ende am Rein-Herne-kanal
angeln und habe mal vde Allround gold benutzt und habe 
4 brassen gefangen die größte war 48 cm.

fatzit das futter ist supper #6


----------



## vechtehunter (27. November 2011)

*AW: Feederfutter Brassen*

Ich angel oft mit sehr süßen Futter. Gute Mischung ist z.B 60% Fertigmischung für Brassen,25 % Paniermehl, 10% gemahlende cherry /red berry boilies von Berkley 5% Vanillezucker und noch ein paar Lockstoffe.


----------

